# new holland auction



## mini me (Jan 4, 2006)

My family and some friend went on Monday to the new holland auction for horses. At first

I was not going to take my kids with us because everything I heard about

this auction I took the chance and took them. I wasn't going to buy anything

unless I saw a clydesdale mare. We all looked at all of the horse. Their was

no clydes and I told my husband I didn't see anything. He saw a

maybe 5 year old belgian mare that was preg for 2006 baby. He liked

her I said were are you going to put her she was so big. Then we saw a belgian

filly he liked her. So we went to sit down to watch the auction the horse were

already going. 1 horse went for 75.00 a colt we would have bidded but sold so fast I really hope he go a home. The big belgian sold for 550.00. Then to filly we

were looking came up I stood up so my husband thought I was bidding I told

him no and he stood up and bought her for me for 250.00. I did have anymore

money or I would have bought the mare. They only take cash found out after

we was there. Are friend also bought 2 horses. I will be going back up to

find another belgian filly for my new horse to have a partner in the field.

I have now 10 horse and most are from an auction of sorts. I have her at

a friend house she will be coming home over the weekend. Not into bad shape. Will have vet check her over.

Did any one else go?

thank you

mini me


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jan 4, 2006)

Wonderful news




Glad you got the mare. I believe that the majority of horses go through on Friday or are shipped out on Friday's from the kill pens to New Holland. Find out if their is an auction on Fridays or on the weekends. It would be interesting to know as I have been told that quite a few minis recently went through the sale in December 2005.


----------



## mini me (Jan 4, 2006)

They are have a auction on this Friday. Their was 2 mini colt about 1 yr old

that sold for about 110.00 and 165.00. Their was a room with either ponies

or mini's taller then 33" I didn't see them sell. I have a schedule of some of the sale date if any one wants it PM me.

mini me


----------



## Marty (Jan 4, 2006)

I heard that some 40+ miniatures went through that sale there at New Holland like a load of cattle.

I also heard that some of them had familiar prefixes on their names and were registered stock.

How in the world does this stuff happen?

I tell you it's very scary to sell a horse anymore. You don't know where they will end up.


----------



## jdomep (Jan 4, 2006)

I live within 20 minutes of this auction and can't bring myself to ever go



I hate what happens there...


----------



## MagicTheMini (Jan 4, 2006)

> How in the world does this stuff happen?


This stuff happens because of all the overbreeding and the lack of caring owners. It is just like what happens at the pound with all the cats and dogs. L


----------



## Winchester Farms (Jan 4, 2006)

i went there one time and saw a very big named farm dropping off horses there......


----------



## Marty (Jan 4, 2006)

I am very aware that some people are running Mini Mills just like puppy mills.

I have been told this for a long time and wasn't sure if it was really true.

Where is this New Holland located anyhow?

If these people are over breeding thier stock, why can't they just go to a registered miniature horse auction instead of a place like that? It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jan 4, 2006)

Sadly, New Holland auction seems to have a lot of killers there. It is many times the last stop for many horses. Located in Lancaster county, the heart of Amish country in Pa.


----------



## Boinky (Jan 4, 2006)

well i live in Maine and bought a mare from someone. the paperwork hadn't been kept up..she came with a registration application and was TEN YEARS OLD! so i called the names and numbers listed as the breeder on the application to find out more info and if they were legit applications ect and i didn't want to have to pay 10 years worth of transfere fee's!! lol . the guy was really nice ans straightend out the transfere stuff... but it sounded like he was definatly a pony mill! i have seen his prefix attached to a bunch of horses at really nice show barns (dont' know much about him otherwise). I asked him about the mare and he was like "geesh i dont' remember send me a photo of her and a copy of the paperwork you got with her".. lol he preceeded to tell me that he would run 50+ head through New Holland monthly and that i should really breed to pinot's because that's where the money was..LOL. it sounded like my mare went through NH auction from the sounds of it. he did send me back info that the coggins that was with the mare was not really hers ..lol honestly i'm beginning to wonder if he even really knew! LOL.. all i know is that 50 head every month equals an aweful lot of mini's to keep track of!! maybe it's just hte place to go if you want to get big named farm horses for very good prices? sad that anything has to run through slummy auctions though. we have some like that up here but i'm too afraid to purchase as it's a DUMP spot for horses with problems. has lots of cases of strangles and you name it! i am not set up to quarantine either so i just don't dare. the mare has since gone onto another great home but she was a bit of a fruitcake too to say the least! only makes you wonder what she experienced!


----------



## Marty (Jan 4, 2006)

There were puppy mills here. Beagles. They are in good demand here for hunting dogs. They were busted up quite a few times but they keep doing it in different locations in the woods. Disgusting. The hunters loose thier dogs in the woods and just leave them, don't try to find them, and just go to the mills and buy more. They are in good supply here. Then the lost dogs become wild and run in dangerous packs and then become a threat to everyone and everything because they get hungry and have to start killing to survive.

These people are not human that do these things.

They are the wild animals.


----------



## coopermini (Jan 4, 2006)

We have hauled cattle and hogs there for many years to New Holland and usually sell on Monday which is also horse sale day. True there are Killer horses there every week but there are a large number of dealer/peddler horses every week. On top of that there are lots of Amish buying and selling every week as well as former race horses. My folks see the sale more often than I get there but a number of horses do not sell and often times they make numerous trips to the sale before selling. Just because a horse brings $150 doesn't mean it sold to a killer and often they are nosaled. Same happens with ponies and minis. No doubt any livestock sales auction tends to be a dumping ground for some. I believe Reeces bought a couple outstanding mares there years ago that had been big money horses that the owner didn't want any more.

We have seen horses that were so bad acting that the sale crew wouldn't go near them and have heard they will refuse horses that are too dangerous.

We have also seen horses that were to be sold with kids hanging all over them that went home as the family pet.

Definatly it is buyer beware at any of these type sales.


----------



## Horse Hugs (Jan 4, 2006)

New Holland is one of the worst "killer" sales in the US. When I worked for a large horse rescue organization in PA I saw things there that still keep me awake at night.

Not a very nice place.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jan 5, 2006)

I am going to cross post about this very topic that is also happening on another message board I belong to for full size horses. They are discussing New Holland and the fact that they this other forum rescues quite a few from there. Interesting reading.... This was posted on January 2, 2006 so I think perhaps this individual was at the same sale day as the initial poster of this thread.



> [Today we went to the New Holland auction for the fourth time. Since Mark, my husband, had the day off it was his first experience. As many of you know our ASHA chapter has decided to help older Saddlebreds going through the sales, like New Holland, to maybe have a new lease on life as opposed to going to the kill. Our youth group is also getting involved in rehabbing and learning to take care of these horses. Today we went to the sale for a couple of reasons. First, to see if any Saddlebreds that were very thin or old show horses were going through the sale and secondly was to see if the sale office could help us track down papers of other Saddlebreds recently purchased. Even though this was our fourth visit we are still new to this weekly sale. There is one person managing the sale that I have known of for many years even when I was in the Chicago area. This person is Chris Z. Stoltzfus. I had met Chris many years earlier at Tattersalls and had seen him there just about every time I went to the sale after that. I never knew him well but I did talk to him on several occasions and he was always very friendly and interesting to talk to. I knew he bought horses and took them to PA. for resale. I have even sold him horses in the past. He seemed to care about how I had worked the horse, what shots he had, and other info that would help with the horse. I have always felt that Chris was a horseman.
> At the sale today Chris asked Pat Johnson to have me come by and talk to him after the sale which I did even though Pat said he was upset. When I did talk to him, he was concerned about two things. The major concern was the image of the sale as it had been portrayed by some of the people that are known as horse rescuers. Second, he was upset about the continuous remarks about how all the Amish abuse their horses. What prompted this was a recent phone call from a lady about a horse that had gone through New Holland earlier. He stated she was very upset and jumped him because the horse went through the sale very thin and looked as if it had been abused. Someone tracked her down and called her about the horse that she had sold years earlier, as she was listed as the owner on the papers. This lady seemed to think the problems regarding her horse were New Holland's fault. Chris said over the last 5 years operating this sale they have made important changes and improvements. He said they even felt that they were a place where some horses in a bad situation could find and be placed in better care. Chris has always been very supportive of our groupâ€™s new mission and has gone to great lengths to help us find papers on horses.
> 
> One example that can be very vivid to many people and that I have seen on the internet is about the dead pile out back. It is easy to be judgmental when focusing on one side effect of a sale. Itâ€™s another thing to understand how the sale operates and what could contribute to the dead pile. I have been told by the rescue people that they will sometimes buy old thin horses at the sale and put them down at the sale instead of taking them home. They felt it was kinder for the horse and it is a cheaper way than if you haul the horse home and put them to sleep as the vets on the grounds offer special rates. Maybe this would help explain the dead pile. Also if an owner is told they cannot put their horse through the sale, because it does not meet the minimum health requirements, they could always opt to put the horse down at the sale as it would be cheaper for them as well. I have walked around the sale barns and have never seen a dead pile. Of course I haven't been there very many times.
> ...


----------



## Horse Hugs (Jan 5, 2006)

I am glad they have made changes to the auction. I should have noted that when I used to go there, it was many years ago. It was very bad back then- trust me. I am glad they have somebody there now that seems to care where the horses end up.

I will add, though, that it is probably because of all the horse rescue people complaining that they have cleaned it up.

I also agree that people shouldn't say that the Amish, as a whole, take poor care of their horses. That is a gross generalization.

Danielle- your post was very good- I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jan 5, 2006)

I agree with that post Danielle, the auction is there for one reason, supply/demand.

The blame truly lies with all of us who breed horses. All of us who dont geld our colts letting the buyer have the choice, all of us who cant see the horse for what it is and just love to have those cute little foals, or who say it won some ribbons it must be a wonderful horse -even if we sell our horses to what we think is a good home that doesnt mean much in its lifetime.. even the book black beauty shows that





It is very sad and really the past couple of years I personally have really rethought my breeding program and what and why I am doing what I am doing. I have said it here many times before and been flamed but if everyone on this board who breeds opted to leave just 2 mares open this spring.. think of the amount of horses that wont be flooding the market be they show quality or pet (that isnt the issue) but that would be at least 1000 less horses just from this board alone.. that to me anyway is a pretty big number.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jan 5, 2006)

Lisa, I agree with you 1,000%. I too have rethought what I am going to do since I started getting in to helping rescues "bail" these horses out of kill pens, etc. I have two mares expecting this spring and I won't be re-breeding them until perhaps next year and who knows I may only breed one of them, it will all depend. Seeing what is happening out there to minis that end up at places like New Holland is a real eye opener and I don't want to contribute to the already overbreeding that is happening. I am not speaking about the breeders, large or small, that retain the offspring if they can't sell them, I am talking about those that take their "excess" to these kinds of low end auctions. I guess trying to educate them is the only thing possible at this point. Of course the thing about minis is that most people who have them breed them, unlike those with full size horses and it's so easy to have many many minis and of course our own stallions. I wonder if there are any stats out there that we could compare how many minis are born in a year versus the live births of other breeds. I am pretty sure that the miniature horse breed is growing much quicker than the other breeds because of the reasons mentioned above.

I also wanted to add that the mini breed seems to be following what transpired in the 80s with the arabian breed - the hay days of "high" priced horses (when the breeding numbers were lower). Now that the market is saturated if you have an "awesome" mini (conformation is exceptional) etc. then you still get the "high" price BUT perhaps the good thing is that those that are not of that quality are no longer able to get "high" prices for horses that truly weren't up to the standard of the $$ value being asked.


----------



## Marty (Jan 5, 2006)

This is just all so sad because as you all know, I've only just begun! But I don't think anyone has to worry about the likes of me flooding the market. I am also very prepared to keep any of my foals that I want to. And I also won't just sell my horses just to anyone, and that is a proven fact and Danielle will attest to that personally for me. That's why I still have one for sale here that has been retained until that perfect home is found for her. I'm in no hurry to sell. And as for Timmy, I may never geld him if he stays here with us forever, which is what I would love to do and allow him to be our junior stallion to breed to all my smaller girls. So I personally have a plan.

I know we can't generalize but the Amish here (I have an Amish farrier) are terribly hard and demanding on their horses.

What about the breeders that say they are liquidating and downsizing and then they still keep on breeding? Why do they do that?

If this New Holland aution is just so horrible, why can't the mini people just go to a Miniature Horse Auction with their stock to downsize instead? The horses would have a much better chance at a home in a registered auction.

In Florida, there was a list kept and it was public knowledge of exactly who was stocking these autions on a regular basis and where they obtained their horses from.

I think that there should be a list kept at New Holland too of who these people are that are habitually supplying their auction so that it is public knowledge too.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jan 5, 2006)

> I think that there should be a list kept at New Holland too of who these people are that are habitually supplying their auction so that it is public knowledge too.


Marty, I am assuming that the name of the person bringing in stock to be sold at New Holland is available. New Holland as said in the cross post I put up is basically just a public auction place. Either the owner of the animals going through has to be present for the sale of their animals or they perhaps have an agent or dealer bring them in. Now having said that what is probably happening with the minis is that a "broker" is going to other low end sales around the area and picking up horses here and there and more than likely not just minis - that is why they call them brokers. Now when a broker is unable to sell the animals he/she has obtained (they keep the horses for a minimal amount of time in order to get the most "profit" possible) at various low end auctions he/she takes them to a place like New Holland where is he/she is guaranteed to either sell to the general public and get his/her money back and perhaps more or the animals go to the kill buyers presents for meat price, so the broker loses perhaps depending on what the animal was purchased for. You also of course have the "general" public that may bring a few of their horses through and do perhaps put a reserve but I don't think that happens often.


----------



## Horse Hugs (Jan 5, 2006)

When I was involved with large horse rescue in PA, there were a lot of horses ending up in auction from big, prosperous farms. They basically didn't want to take the time or make the effort to sell horses that didn't work out for them. It was easier to load them into a big trailer and haul them up to the auction and then just write off their loss.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes you are right and still happens today in various breeds. I was thinking earlier after Marty's post that basically the bottom line to this problem is not the auction houses or the "dealers" etc. etc. It is the people breeding/owning these animals that see them as "livestock" only and not like we do as livestock but pets as well. To them it wouldn't bother their conscience that this is potentially what can happen to their animals if they sell at these low end auctions - they just don't care :no: and I have no idea how you try and "fight" that. I don't think you can :no: There will always be those like that and unfortunately I ttruly don't feel anything will make much in difference when that is the mentality out there. I know we get upset about the dealers and the auction houses such as New Holland but you know they would be out of business if if wasn't the breeder/owner. The buck starts there.


----------



## jdomep (Jan 5, 2006)

I just found out that the little mini girl across the street was taken there last week




I tried NUMEROUS times to get her from them - clean her up and find her a loving home - but NO they took her one night along with their 4 steers :no: I personally hate that place - to convienent to quickly get rid of an unwanted animal. Kudos to all of the rescues around here that do go weekly and try their best to find homes.


----------



## coopermini (Jan 5, 2006)

Danielle

Your long post was very good. Things have cleaned up much at New Holland and the sale is just that a sale.

People take animals there to sell them. People go there to buy as well. If there wasn't buyers there would be no sale.

We have met potential horse buyers there (we were buying straw outside) that only would buy at the auction "cause they can buy at the real price not those inflated farm prices". No kidding that is what they said. They were buying riding horses for wife and kids.

Mark


----------

